# When will the withdrawal end?



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

I'm still missing turkey season! Fishing a little, shooting sporting clays about twice a week, but wish I could have the season over. Walking through the local Wal-Mart purring on a mouth call is a sign of addiction.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lol....never!!! lol
but we do have bow deer season coming


----------



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

Yep! Doves, and squirrels too! And fall TURKEYS!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I had 11 turkeys in my front yard this morning. My neighbor was on her way to work and she stopped and took a picture and sent it to me.


----------

